# East Coast United States City & Area Travel links/tips



## KenK

Several members have submited e links to various destinations that might be helpful to tuggers arriving there.   I have just recieved several for NYC.

I'm not sure this or travel section would be better, however, in order to instant access, check here for Eastern Areas of interest.   

I will make a new area with webliks if you have some to include. (Under different cities or areas....but only in this area.

Put the e links in the general posting areas.  I will move them here under the appropriate areas.  If lists get too big, maybe admin would rather have the links in the review sections under the specific areas.


----------



## KenK

*NYC Area WebLinks*

I am putting this into a sticky at this time.  There may be a consesus that it might be better placed in the Travel forum.  However, what I was thinking was if enough Eastern cities were included, the stickies might get to large....unless we try one Easterm Weblink sticky, and include headings for each city or area we list.  (ie-Boston, Charlestown, )   These lists might need to be fluid, because I’ve noticed many links seem to stop working after awhile.


                            NYC  WEB-LINKS

Thanks to Tug Members Pat, Richard, Jennie, and Avery for help in combining the links here:



http://www.broadwaybox.com :
Welcome to BroadwayBox, where we share Discount Codes distributed by the show producers. These Broadway theater Discount Codes provide heavily discounted tickets for the theater shows of your choice, on your preferred date, in advance, from your home.
Also:
http://www.theatermania.com/home/
http://www.nytheatre.com/index.htm
www.hitshowclub.com

From Candice:
http://www.accomplicenewyork.com/

http://citypass.com/cgi-bin/citypass  :

(City Pass - Discounted Admissions to 6 attractions....check to see if this is worth it for you.)

http://www.moma.org :

(Museum of Modern Art - Museum Admission (includes Museum galleries, film programs, MoMA Audio programs, and admission to P.S.1)

Adults $20

Seniors
(65 and over with ID) $16
Students

(full-time with current ID) $12
Children

(sixteen and under). Free


Admission is free for all visitors during Target Free Friday Nights, sponsored by Target, every Friday evening, 4:00–8:00 p.m. Tickets for Target Free Friday Nights are not available in advance.)



http://www.metmuseum.org  :

(Metropolitam Museum of Art - $15 recommended for adults, $10 recommended for senior citizens, $7 recommended for students, includes Main Building and The Cloisters on the same day; free to Members and children under twelve with an adult. To help cover the cost of special exhibitions, for which there is no additional charge or special ticketing (except for Special Monday viewings when the Museum is closed), we ask that you please pay the full suggested amount
FYI - The Met is usually closed Mondays however, it will be open Jan 16 MLK,Jr Weekend.)

http://www.mcny.org  :  Museum of the City of NY

Tourist :

http://www.nycvisit.com 

http://www.nyctourist.com 

http://www.ny.com 

Additional:

http://manhattanclub.com/index.htm Manhattan Club Website

http://www.panynj.gov :  The Port Authority of NY & NJ - public transport & rail parking travel info

http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/ Metropolitan Transit Authority - NY bus and subways


http://www.iconparking.com/ Cheap manhattan Parking near MC

http://www.menupages.com/ NYC Restaurants Guide, menus, ratings reviews

TRANSPORTATION:
This is a great link for finding point-to-point travel directions using the NYC bus and train system: 

www.hopstop.com

www.subwaynavigator.com
This site has links to the subways of the major cities of the world.

http://www.newyorkpass.com/

(Some people prefer this pass to the CityPass - it depends on your vacation needs and schedule. Here's the link to see all their attractions and services):

http://www.newyorkpass.com/attractionsFullList.asp

http://www.circleline42.com/

(Both the NewYorkPass and the CityPass can be used to do a Circle Line Cruise. I know the CityPass is valid for 2-Hour Semi-Circle Cruise or 2-Hour Harbor Lights Cruise or 75 min Liberty Cruise(May 1 - Oct 31). I think you have the same options with the NewYorkPass but I'm not positive. However,
I know if you want to do the Circle Line Full Island Cruise (3 hours) with either pass, it's $5 per person extra.)  (Also, circle line one free with one in Ent Book)

http://www.nycpov.com/

View 360 degree images from NYC sightseeing destinations. You can also calculate walking distances on this site using their link GoogleMaps Pedometer.

http://www.nyturf.com/

(This is a Web site coming soon that will be an interactive subway map to find the closest subway station.)

(Here is a Web site link to Frommer's Snap GuideTo New York City- Great List of things to do and other great links too

http://snipurl.com/glwi

http://maps.a9.com   (Amazon major city maps)

http://www.bknypizza.com  (NY Pizza)


----------



## KenK

*Mass:*

Boston:


http://www.northendmarkettours.com Great tour of the North End in Boston

http://web2.steamshipauthority.com/ssa Ferry to the Vineyard and Nantucket
__________________

This is a great link for finding point-to-point travel directions using the Boston bus and train system: 

www.hopstop.com

http://www.theinsider.com/Boston/att...ns/2freetr.htm

http://www.bostonducktours.com/ 

http://www.swanboats.com

http://www.nanosft.com/freedom/common/duck1.shtml

http://www.hmnh.harvard.edu


----------



## KenK

*Washington DC Area:*

This is a great link for finding point-to-point travel directions using the DC bus and train system: 

www.hopstop.com


National Gallery of Art, Washington DC

http://www.nga.gov/


National Air and Space Museum, Washington DC

http://www.nasm.si.edu/


National Zoological Park, Washington DC
http://nationalzoo.si.edu/default.cfm

Lincoln Memorial, Washington DC
http://www.nps.gov/linc/



Smithsonian Institution, Washington DC

Most of the Smithsonian info is here:
http://www.si.edu/museums/

Including:


Anacostia Museum and Center for African American History and Culture 		Anacostia Community Museum
History and culture of African American communities


Arts and Industries Building 		
Washington, D.C.
Temp: Closed in preparation for renovation

Cooper-Hewitt, National Design Museum (NYC- NOT DC)		

Changing exhibitions of design, decorative arts, industrial design and architecture


		Freer Gallery of Art and Arthur M. Sackler Gallery
Asian and a specialized collection of American art
Washington, D.C.

		Hirshhorn Museum and Sculpture Garden
Modern and contemporary art
Washington, D.C.

		National Air and Space Museum
History, science, and technology of aviation and space flight
Washington, D.C. (Parts at the airport)

  		Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center
Chantilly, VA

	National Museum of African Art
Collection, research, and exhibition of African art
Washington, D.C.

 		National Museum of American History, Behring Center
History of science, technology, society and culture in America
Washington, D.C.
Closed for renovation until summer 2008


				National Museum of Natural History 		
Where natural history lives
Washington, D.C.

		National Museum of the American Indian
Collection, preservation, study and exhibition of the living cultures and history of the native peoples of the Americas
Washington, D.C.

		National Portrait Gallery
Portraits of distinguished Americans
Washington, D.C.

National Postal Museum  (And Union Station (Amtrak)	
Interactive museum of postal history and philately
Washington, D.C.

		National Zoological Park
More than 400 animal species in a 163-acre park
Washington, D.C.

		Smithsonian American Art Museum and its Renwick Gallery
Painting, sculpture, graphics, folk art, craft and photography 18th century to the present
Washington, D.C.

		Smithsonian Institution Building, the Castle
Smithsonian Information Center
Washington, D.C.



	Future Museum 		
		National Museum of African American History and Culture

	Plan your trip 	


www.goSmithsonian.com

Join the Smithsonian
Discovery Theater
Albert Einstein Planetarium
Smithsonian IMAX Theaters

	Smithsonian Outreach 	


		Affiliate Museums
The Smithsonian shares artifacts, programs, and expertise with more than 90 cultural institutions in 23 states


----------



## KenK

*Rhode Island area:*

go here for Newport info:

Thanks to Sail Bad:

http://www.captainvic.com/top100/capvt100.htm

I would also recommend a night tour of the Breakers:

http://www.newportmansions.org


Providence Place Mall:
http://www.providenceplace.com/html/index10.asp

Cliff Walk:
http://www.cliffwalk.com/

Newport Mansions:
http://www.newportmansions.org/

Battleship Cove:
http://www.battleshipcove.org/

New Bedford:
http://www.rixsan.com/nbvisit/guide.htm

Thanks Larry:
More Newport RI info:
http://www.gonewport.com/


----------



## KenK

*Tidewater area, VB, Norfolk, Newport News, Yorktown, Jamestown, Williamsburg*

Williamsburg/Virginia Beach/Norfolk

Thanks to Marty G:

List of Williamsburg & Surrounding Area Websites

Williamsburg - Jamestown - Yorktown

Attractions

American Theatre 
www.theamericantheatre.com

Busch Gardens Williamsburg 
www.buschgardens.com

Children's Museum of Portsmouth 
www.childrens-museum.org

Children's Museum of Richmond 
www.c-mor.org

Chrysler Museum of Art 
www.chrysler.org

Admission Charge

Museum
$7.00 for adults
$5.00 for teachers, seniors, military, and VHTA members
$6.00 for AAA members
FREE to all visitors ages 18 and under and all students with a valid college ID.
Wednesdays are by voluntary contribution


College of William & Mary 
www.wm.edu

Colonial Williamsburg 
www.history.org

Fort Eustis U.S. Army Transportation Museum 
www.eustis.army.mil/DPTMSEC/MUSEUM

Go-Karts Plus 
www.gokartsplus.com

Great Dismal Swamp National Wildlife Refuge 
U.S. Fish & Wildlife Services: 
greatdismalswamp.fws.gov

Hampton University Museum 
www.hamptonu.edu/museum

Haunted Dinner Theater 
www.haunteddinnertheater.com

James River Plantations 
www.jamesriverplantations.org

Jamestown National Historic Site 
APVA: www.apva.org 
National Park Service: www.nps.gov/jame

Jamestown Settlement 
www.historyisfun.org

Kimball Theatre on Merchant's Square 
www.colonialwilliamsburg.com

Lewis Ginter Botanical Garden 
www.lewisginter.org

Mariner's Museum & Monitor Center 
www.mariner.org

Merchant's Square by Colonial Williamsburg 
www.merchantsquare.org

Mini-Golf America 
www.minigolfamerica.com

Mystery Dinner Playhouse 
www.mysterydinner.com

Nauticus National Maritime Center 
& Battleship Wisconsin Exhibit 
www.nauticus.org

Norfolk Botanical Garden 
www.nbgs.org

Paramount's King's Dominion & WaterWorks 
www.kingsdominion.com

Pirate's Cove Adventure Golf 
www.piratescove.net

Presidents Park 
www.presidentspark.org

Prime Outlets at Williamsburg 
www.primeoutlets.com

Richmond International Raceway 
www.rir.com

Rosie Rumpe's Regal Dumpe Dinner Theatre 
www.rosierumpes.com

Science Museum of Virginia 
(and Ethyl IMAX Dome) 
www.smv.org

Virginia Air & Space Center 
(and Riverside IMAX Theater) 
www.vasc.org

Virginia Aviation Museum 
www.vam.smv.org

Virginia Living Museum 
www.valivingmuseum.org

Virginia Zoo 
www.virginiazoo.org

Water Country USA 
www.watercountryusa.com

Watermen's Museum 
www.watermens.org

Williamsburg Pottery Factory 
www.williamsburgpottery.com

Williamsburg Winery 
www.williamsburgwineryltd.com

Yorktown Battlefield 
National Park Service: 
www.nps.gov/yonb

Yorktown Cruises 
www.yorktowncruises.com

Yorktown Victory Center 
www.historyisfun.org

NORFOLK:  (Look for one free with one coupon in local fliers.  Lesser coupon offered on website.  (Press Norfolk, not Ft Lauderdale)

Virginia Beach- http://www.vbmotorworld.com Our sons loved it here. Kart Track for adults and little ones

www.carriebcruises.com


----------



## KenK

*SC/GA Areas*

Beauford Cty (HHI Area) Road cams .....see traffic before you leave:

http://www.bcgov.net/emerg_mgt/map/camera_map_main.asp

Grey Line transport including info & rates from Savanah airport to local areas including HHI:

http://www.lowcountryadventures.com/sitemap.asp

http://www.savannahairport.com/groundtransport.php


Thanks PC Girl:

Hilton Head

www.hhidining.com (restaurant guide online)


http://www.hhisleinfo.com/index.html This is one of my favorites that has info for first time and repeat visitors, It is updated annually.

http://www.wififreespot.com/sc.html South Carolina WiFi spots


http://www.charlestonsfinest.com/sc/plantations.htm

http://www.charlestonsfinest.com/art...tour-homes.htm

http://www.preservationsociety.org/tours_default.asp



http://www.savannahtourofhomes.org

http://www.dnaholidaytour.net

http://www.officialsavannahguide.com/article_124.shtml


ans for HHI-Boys Choral and Holiday Tour of Homes-scroll down to December

http://www.hiltonheadchoralsociety.org/schedule.asp


Myrtle Beach (PC Girl)

www.myrtlebeachlive.com

www.sunnydayguide.com Williamsburg,Myrtle Beach and Virginia Beach areas

__________________


----------



## KenK

*Vermont / New Hampshire*

Near Stowe, Vermont:

http://www.smuggs.com/

http://www.trappfamily.com/

Ben & Jerrys Factory Tour:

http://www.benjerry.com/our_company/about_us/tours/

https://www.klingersbread.com/where.html

Throughout New England:

Supermarket Chain (one is Stowe, too):

http://www.shaws.com/


----------



## pcgirl54

*More links*

Great idea Ken,

PCGirl  - I copied & moved to their respective places.
 Ken


----------



## Ubil

*http://daufuskieislandresort.com/*

On the HHI post, the http://daufuskieislandresort.com/ web site no longer exists.


----------



## TUGBrian

going through many of these to remove dead links...who has new ones to add from recent trips? =)


----------



## dayooper

Myrtle Beach

137 things to do in Myrtle Beach

Downtown Myrtle Beach


----------



## Grayson Julian

Nice post .


----------



## Grayson Julian

Good discussion going on..


----------

